# Honda EU3000is Extension Cords & Power Strips Question



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

I am new to hooking up a gen to power some electronics in my home and want to do it the most economical way.

I have a new Honda EU3000is and a RV 10 gauge 30 amp 50' cord and would like to use this either to hook up to a power strip that I can plug my fridge in and tv and modem....or I would be willing to use the 10 gauge cord with a dog bone step down 15 amp plug for my furnace with the new EZGenerator switch. The power strips I am finding are only rated for 15 amps and I think I need at least 20 amp power strip since the 2 outlet plugs on the Gen are 20 amps? I called a electrician and he wants to charge me over 1,000.00 to install a manual transfer switch and I don't really lose power that much to justify that expense ....I rather run a few cords through my door and spend the money on 12 gauge extension cords or 10 gauge...power strips etc....

Can anyone help me with the best setup I am looking for and what will work safely?

Thank you....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

50 foot i would use at least an 8 gauge cord min...
that is a long run...

rated it is at 21.7 amps and peak at 25 amps at 120 vac...
so it is right on the line for the 10 gauge at 50 feet....
at least in hot temps like we have been having...

just do an octopus box like they use on construction sites
you can make one of those for inside the house..
pm me if you need details. or links for pre made units..

$1K for interlock can be a good price if it is long runs with inlet etc.
do you have the printed quote so we can look at the job as quoted?


----------



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

Okay thanks ....found everything I needed on Amazon and placed an order.


----------

